# Pepper Jelly Wine, anyone?



## Truebrew (Mar 28, 2011)

I made a whole lotta Cayenne Pepper jelly and Jalapeno Pepper Jelly last Fall and am wondering if I could use some to make wine? Some of them were a little spicy, some were a lot more spicy. 

Have any of you made any and how did it turn out? Is this something maybe I shouldn't try??


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

I have not made any but I do know that people use jelly to make wine all the time. With wines like this I recommend you to keep stuff like this to a special primary as it can flavor your next batch sometimes. Im pretty sure Runningwolf ran into this problem with a Jalapeno wine and then a Gewurztraminer or something similar. The hotness transferred into his next batch which was a white wine being the Gewrurtz. or like I said something similar. Also, when making a wine from jelly use more of the Pectic enzyme to break up the pectin used to make the jelly. Bookmark the link below as he has a lot of recioes that may come in handy to you. Beware that these recipes can smetimes be higher in abv then we recommend so use your hydrometer to keep the starting sg around 1.085 or there abouts. Also, the recipes here can also be a little low on amount of fruit per gallon, then typical amount we prefer is about 8 lbs of fruit per gallon give or take a little depending on the fruit. On that link just scroll down to J where Jelly wine is and adapt to your pepper. 
http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request.asp


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Holy smokes Wade you had to of used spell check on that last post. There is no way you wrote out Gewürztraminer twice. I have to admit I use it all the time. 

Wade is correct about the carry over of the pepper taste. It was actually Chenen Blanc but regardless becareful!


----------



## Truebrew (Mar 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Holy smokes Wade you had to of used spell check on that last post. There is no way you wrote out Gewürztraminer twice. I have to admit I use it all the time.
> 
> Wade is correct about the carry over of the pepper taste. It was actually Chenen Blanc but regardless becareful!



So how did the original Jalapeno turn out? Is it something you'd make again?


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Truebrew said:


> So how did the original Jalapeno turn out? Is it something you'd make again?



Yes I would make it again but not for awhile. I made 6 gallons and bottled in 375 ml bottles so I have a lot of it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 28, 2011)

Dan, I am a very good speller, its just I type way too fast for my fingers and also I am a 2 finger bandit. I did spell it right but it still spell checked it due to not having the funky things above the word. I actualy won many spelling bees as a kid. I wish I had taken some typing though.


----------



## Truebrew (Mar 29, 2011)

I read Keller's recipe and comments...1st place, 3 times in competition. That's a pretty good recommendation.

Thanks for the dedicated fermenter tip. That's something I probably wouldn't have thought of. And the smaller bottles...good idea.


----------

